

Should we send all of America’s economists away for a few years? - spottiness
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2011/06/06/should-we-send-all-of-americas-economists-away-for-a-few-years/

======
bediger
OK, but only if we send all lawyers away for a 3 year holiday, too.
"Intellectual Property" lawyers can stay away even longer!

